

Raising Bill Gates: Microsoft Founder’s Dad - madh
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/04/24/raising-bill-gates-an-exclusive-with-microsoft-founders-dad/

======
ashwinl
a couple recently-uploaded videos of Gates Sr. talking about the book
<http://www.youtube.com/user/TriFilmProductions>

------
hhm
Do you get more than the preview?

~~~
wallflower
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124061372413054653.html>

~~~
hhm
Thanks!

